# Ribbon damage on small pin oak.



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a customer with a small oak that has a piece of ribbon that has damaged a branch. I would like to save the branch if possible but may end up removing it. Can I get a second opinion?


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## greengreer (Dec 26, 2016)

Cut the ribbon out. The damage has already been done and just cutting that branch isn't going to do any good except cause more stress and another wound for the tree to heal. It doesn't look like there are any targets near at this stage, as it gets to be larger or if it becomes a hazard to the home, etc a cable may be in order depending on how the tree compartmentalizes the decay around the ribbon.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 26, 2016)

It appears to have almost created a codominant stem with included bark in what would otherwise be a healthy branch union. There will never be a target under it. The cable may be an option in the future to keep it looking good.


----------



## Del_ (Dec 26, 2016)

Just cut the ribbon back as far a you can and do no damage to the tree. It should be fine.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Dec 27, 2016)

BuckmasterStumpGrinding said:


> It appears to have almost created a codominant stem with included bark in what would otherwise be a healthy branch union. There will never be a target under it. The cable may be an option in the future to keep it looking good.



Nah, that branch was always a codom but it looks like the ribbon made it worse. Give it another 80- 100 years, when the tree is big that one branch will be on the house.


----------



## ATH (Dec 27, 2016)

Why do you want to leave that branch? That tree needs 2-3 pruning cycles in the next 10 years or so to get it cleaned up and off to better structure. That branch isn't critical to the long-term form of the tree. How high off the ground is it? Might not even be a "permanent" branch as that tree matures. I'd at least reduce the branch because as Proteus said, it has a bad angle and attachment with or without the ribbon. It seems crazy to leave a limb that may need cables in the future. That is called failure to plan where I come from. Proper young tree training will prevent those things in almost every circumstance (understanding that you are looking at this tree after it has already missed 2 prunings).


----------



## Del_ (Dec 27, 2016)

ATH said:


> Why do you want to leave that branch? That tree needs 2-3 pruning cycles in the next 10 years or so to get it cleaned up and off to better structure. That branch isn't critical to the long-term form of the tree. How high off the ground is it? Might not even be a "permanent" branch as that tree matures. I'd at least reduce the branch because as Proteus said, it has a bad angle and attachment with or without the ribbon. It seems crazy to leave a limb that may need cables in the future. That is called failure to plan where I come from. Proper young tree training will prevent those things in almost every circumstance (understanding that you are looking at this tree after it has already missed 2 prunings).



There is not a thing wrong with the branch being discussed.

If the discussion were about the lowest large branch on the right you would have a point.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Dec 27, 2016)

I too see some needed structural pruning. Tree is still young so start now and sell some follow up prunings for down the road


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## ATH (Dec 27, 2016)

Del...Not that there is anything terribly wrong with it, I just don't see that it is needed - and if there is question about its strength (that significant ridge would cause pause), why not just remove it and be done with it?

I agree there is work to both above and below that branch as well... That lower node has 4-5 limbs and should be reduced down to 1-2 (or perhaps this branch and everything below it eventually be pruned off...depending on how high in the tree we are).


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 27, 2016)

I was wanting to subordinate the larger branch on the lower right. With the branch in question damaged it would leave that side of the tree thin. It is also a good place for a scaffold branch if it stays. The tree will be moved to the center of the yard to replace a dead maple.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Dec 28, 2016)

Better to prune codoms now while the tree is young.


----------



## mohick (Feb 22, 2017)

Just cut the ribbon off and don't worry about it, ain't nothing going to hurt a dam water oak had them with chains, steel posts, buggy axles, all sorts of misc growing in them!! that little ribbon sure ain't nothing!!!


----------

